# I just need to vent.



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

It turns out that the house I just moved into has plumbing issues. The water is currently turned off due to a leak and since it's a rental, I have NO control over how or when it's fixed. The landlady is being pretty cool, but until these issues are resolved I'm going to be totally stressed out. 

DH has been letting me stay there at 'our' house because of the water issue but last night asked me when I could start staying over there. He wants to start re-building his life. I don't blame him, this is all my fault. 

I'm starting to really beat myself up over this and break down crying a lot. I'm thinking, looking at DH and his plans and the fact that he's getting excited about being on his own, that he doesn't love me or something. 

I'm crazy. I don't know what's going on. I just need the water to work. I need to be able to go there and just BE. I feel like I haven't taken a breath since all this started. 

On top of everything that's going on in my personal life, the business I work for was just sold. It's a small company, only four employees. 
Well, the new owner fired everyone but me. I'm just in shock. 

My stress level has never been higher in my life.


----------



## tryintoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well the bright side is that he kept you there. Hang in there if he knows how business works then you should be ok. There is a reason he kept you, you must know why. As for the plumbing, the apt I moved into wasn't lived in for 7 years. The toilet was broke and leaked, tub and sink drains were blocked and no gas or hot water. Stick with it for now but get on her to fix them, BUT BE NICE!!! Most of all stay sane, find ways to improve yourself!! try to avoid him at all costs and work on yourself, everyone will see major improvements, including him. I am in the same boat, and she is commenting to everyone we know how well I am doing even though I am the one who screwed up while married. you and I can only change what we have control of, all else is untouchable. Take care of yourself and do something nice that you would never do for yourself soon. Change your hairstyle etc. It will make you feel better and grow confidence that you don't need soomeone else to make you happy.


----------



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

I got an email from the landlady this morning and she said she got ALL over the plumber and told him to be there TODAY. So I hope that when I get there this evening, everything works. That would be so great. 

Also, it's funny you mentioned a change of hairstyle because I already made an appointment to do just that. 

As far as DH is concerned, I love him very much and I want us to be together, but I have to admit the truth that living together wasn't working. And I have to let go enough to just let him get his home together and be happy.


----------



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

New email from landlady- plumber came over there and fixed everything. *whew*


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It's amazing how anything can make you go over the top, when you are going through a separation. "What else could go wrong?"

I am glad you got the plumbing fixed. I am also glad that you have a job. I am sure you are thankful for that being what our economy is.


----------

